# Diy compost spreader



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Guys, I really want to make a compost spreader that flings it around like those high end golf course machines.

My concern is the hopper/feeder design to ensure the compost moves downward to the "flinging device".

I have engineering skills and can rig something up with a controller and motor but need advice on how to design the hopper to ensure material flows.

Does anyone have or used this type of equipment? 
How do they keep the material moving downward?


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

A conveyor belt keeps the material moving into the rotating brush of a drop-style topdresser as well as into the spinners of a spinner-style top dresser, the rest is gravity.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

You could build it like a manure spreader and get it done. See the link.

https://www.abiattachments.com/product/abi-classic-manure-spreader-25-50-65-ground-drive/


----------

